#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Bellenblaasmachine

## DJ eac

Ik heb een vraag

kun je een bellenblaasmachine ook zelf maken zo jah

Hoe kommen de bellen er uit  zit er een ventilator in  en zo jah waar.

Hoe z`n vloeistofbakje zit er in gaan de schoepen er helemaal door heen

Het zijn veel vragen maar ik zou graag 1 zelf willen maken het is goedkopen en ik hou van knutselen. :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Ik heb een vraag
> 
> kun je een bellenblaasmachine ook zelf maken zo jah
> 
> Hoe kommen de bellen er uit  zit er een ventilator in  en zo jah waar.
> 
> Hoe z`n vloeistofbakje zit er in gaan de schoepen er helemaal door heen
> 
> Het zijn veel vragen maar ik zou graag 1 zelf willen maken het is goedkopen en ik hou van knutselen.



kijk eens hier
http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/s...e-hl40123.html
kan de afbeelding nog duidelijker...
er zit gewoon een klein fannetje achter de "rondjes"
lijkt me simpel...

hopelijk werkt ie!
greetzzzzz

----------


## DJ eac

Dus als ik dat zo zie is het gewoon een pc ventilator boven op  en zou ik ook gewoon een paar gaten in een rond stuk hout van 3 mm boren zal dat werken?? en hou z`n motor zit er in.

Weet iemand antwoord op mijn vragen het zal mooi wezen.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_matthias

of het gezond is dat je een stuk hout de hele tijd door een bakje zeepsop laat draaien... weet ik zo nog niet?! je zal je hout veel kunnen vervangen! probeer es iets met ijzerdraad? vroeger maakte ik hééééle grote bellenblazers met een simpel stuk ijzerdraad dus kleintjes moet ook wel gaan denkik.
van de motor weet ik niets.
greetzzzzz

----------


## DJ eac

Ik denk dat ik in plaats van hout aluminium of blik ga gebruiken

----------


## DJ eac

Maar nu weet ik nog niet hoe zit het met die ventilator en hoe veel toeren maakt het motortje (15 toeren of zo) en zou je die misschien kunnen bestellen.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Conrad heeft velen motortjes, even kijken daar. Enja, de ventilator zou wel niet te hard maar ook niet te zacht mogen blazen.. Te hard, en hij blaast je bellen stuk wellicht. Maybe een potmetertje erop zodat je hem optimaal kan afstellen, zelfde voor de motor die de schoepjes in het bakje zeepsop laat dompelen.

----------


## speakerfreak

Het ``sop`` moet wel pakken aan uh de rondjes, hout lijkt me daar dus niet zo geschikt voor, 20 potjes bellenblaas kopen, steeltjes eraf knippen en zelf iets in een cirkel maken.

----------


## ralph

net ff gekeken wat een simpele bellenblazer kant-en-klaar kost...

Wie voor dat bedrag gaat klussen moet maandag langs de dokter voor nieuwe pilletjes.

----------


## laserguy

> net ff gekeken wat een simpele bellenblazer kant-en-klaar kost...  Wie voor dat bedrag gaat klussen moet maandag langs de dokter voor nieuwe pilletjes.



Deze reactie is de enige juiste conclusie vrees ik

----------


## Joost van Ens

> Deze reactie is de enige juiste conclusie vrees ik



Zeker als je weet dat dit ook nog eens de advies verkoopprijs is, een beetje dj regelt natuurlijk op z'n oer hollands.........korting :EEK!:

----------


## beyma

joh, knutselen is toch heel erg leuk en leerzaam ?!! 

Zoals speakerfreak al begon, een vrachtje bellenblaas potjes kopen bij de wibra (50 cent de stuk) klein rond schijfje met een gatenzaag maken en in de kopkant kleine gaatjes boren waar het steeltje van de bellenblaas in past. 
Dan ergens een "braadspit" motortje uit slopen (oude oven/gril die misschien ergens naast/bij een vuilnisbak staat) en dit in het midden van het schijfje met de stokjes maken. 
Het geheel in een houten koker maken en aan de achterkant de blower (120x120 mm) in bouwen , de stokjes draaien door een klein bakje met het sop, uit de potjes, en dan moet het lukken...

Er zijn zelfs bellenblaas machienes die een verwarmings element na de blower hebben, zodat de bellen omhoog gaan vanwege de warme lucht :Cool:

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Er zijn zelfs bellenblaas machienes die een verwarmings element na de blower hebben, zodat de bellen omhoog gaan vanwege de warme lucht



voor de hobbybob wordt dit dan een oude haardroger...

----------


## disckiller

Erg leuk maar is dit wel verstandig, water en stroom gaan altijd nog niet samen :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> Erg leuk maar is dit wel verstandig, water en stroom gaan altijd nog niet samen



 
Daar ben ik NIET mee eens!!!


Kijk dan eens naar een rookmachine, koffiezet, hoge druk reiniger, ..... allemaal dingen met water (vloeistof) en stroom .... zodus .... NO PROBLEM he!


Uiteraard moeten verbindingen uit de buurt van die vloeistof zijn, en uiteraad degelijk geissoleerd zijn (denk aan krimpkous of aftakdozen)
Dus geen lusterklemmetjes of kroonsteentjes met een beetja gafa of andere tape errond!

----------


## disckiller

> Daar ben ik NIET mee eens!!!
> 
> 
> Kijk dan eens naar een rookmachine, koffiezet, hoge druk reiniger, ..... allemaal dingen met water (vloeistof) en stroom .... zodus .... NO PROBLEM he!
> 
> 
> Uiteraard moeten verbindingen uit de buurt van die vloeistof zijn, en uiteraad degelijk geissoleerd zijn (denk aan krimpkous of aftakdozen)
> Dus geen lusterklemmetjes of kroonsteentjes met een beetja gafa of andere tape errond!



Daar sla je de spijker op zijn kop.
Ik zeg niet dat iedereen aan het prutsen is, maar het gebeurd nog vaak genoeg dat mensen werken met kroonsteentjes met tape daar over heen.

Zelf zal ik eigelijk een klant geen voorwerpen zonder CE-keur of dergelijke willen voorschotelen, zeker geen dingen waar ook nog eens vloeistoffen in voorkomen.
Of het moet gaan om zelfbouwspeakers of zo.
Mocht er iets fout gaan dan ben je echt goed de lul.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ach, tis hobbybob... Je wilt niet weten wat ik vroeger in een gestoken heb :Big Grin:   Welleens blijven hangen? Ja, maar toch veel van geleerd hoe het wél moet.

Dit projectje moet easy zijn, ikzelf heb ook wel zin erin gekregen om een te maken.. :Smile:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> Daar sla je de spijker op zijn kop.
> Ik zeg niet dat iedereen aan het prutsen is, maar het gebeurd nog vaak genoeg dat mensen werken met kroonsteentjes met tape daar over heen.
> 
> Zelf zal ik eigelijk een klant geen voorwerpen zonder CE-keur of dergelijke willen voorschotelen, zeker geen dingen waar ook nog eens vloeistoffen in voorkomen.
> Of het moet gaan om zelfbouwspeakers of zo.
> Mocht er iets fout gaan dan ben je echt goed de lul.



Als er iets fout gaat, dan heb je bijvoorbeeld kortsluiting en springen de stoppen om je oren, met eventueel een beetje rook ...

Dus ja ... steeds oppassen met de combinatie van elektriciteit en vloeistoffen!

----------


## moderator

Als je niet uit je doppen kijkt met oversteken wordt je ook uit je schoenen gereden...Zullen we het houden bij nuttige bijdrages? dank!

----------


## DJ eac

Is er niks bekent over het aantal omwentelingen het motortje draait
Ik wel een motortjes van 12 volt en een ventilatortje van 12 volt.
Maar nu moet ik weten als het motortje niet te veel omwentelingen maakt.
En voor de veiligheid heb ik gekozen voor 12 volt kan niet veel gebeuren en zet er wel een auto zekering tussen  :Wink:  

En over dat stroom met water. Kijk eens in een vijferpomp zit ook geen tape of ander spul om heen
Maar er komen ook geen kabels in het bakje met zeepsop te liggen die wil ik boven langs weg werken :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## beyma

Ik denk dat je de snelheid van het "stokjes wiel" gewoon moet proberen, als het maar niet zo hard draaid dat je sop er vanaf vliegt  :Big Grin:  

Gaat ie te langzaam, dan is het sop op voor dat het weer onder gedompeld wordt, nogmaals, ik denk dat je met een draaispit/ spiegelbol  motortje wel goed zit.

Ik denk eerder dat het afstellen van de blower meer werk gaat zijn, maar dat is allemaal 12 volt, dus met een eenvoudige schakeling kan je dat langzamer laten draaien......

Over het "sopbakje" i.c.m electra, joh, het hoeft geen emmer te zijn he waar die doorheen draaid !! gewoon een klein schaaltje is al voldoende!! 

Maak wat foto's , altijd leuk om te zien!!

----------


## DJ eac

Ik was er al achter gekomen dat als hij te snel liep het sop er af vloog
Maar over dat bak je moeten die bellenblaas stokjes er helemaal in of net tot onder de rand???

----------


## VERVALLEN

Beste ONDER de rand. De ring moet goed en meer dan volledig ondergedompeld worden!

----------


## speakerfreak

Dus niet net eronder? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   nu spreek jeje zelf tegen

----------


## dj_mvandis

> Ik denk dat je de snelheid van het "stokjes wiel" gewoon moet proberen, als het maar niet zo hard draaid dat je sop er vanaf vliegt  
> 
> Gaat ie te langzaam, dan is het sop op voor dat het weer onder gedompeld wordt, nogmaals, ik denk dat je met een draaispit/ spiegelbol  motortje wel goed zit.
> 
> Ik denk eerder dat het afstellen van de blower meer werk gaat zijn, maar dat is allemaal 12 volt, dus met een eenvoudige schakeling kan je dat langzamer laten draaien......
> 
> Over het "sopbakje" i.c.m electra, joh, het hoeft geen emmer te zijn he waar die doorheen draaid !! gewoon een klein schaaltje is al voldoende!! 
> 
> Maak wat foto's , altijd leuk om te zien!!



Ik wil ook graag foto's, was net zelf er ook een aan het proberen te bouwen, 24 rpm zijn die dingen die je in de winkel koopt

ik heb een platenspeler gesloopt, daar zit een printje in dat op je motortje vertraagd, 33rpm en 45 rpm, en daar zitten ook nog 2 potmetertjes op :Smile:  :Smile: 
dus dat kan je nog afstellen ook!

ff vraagje over ventilator, hoe laat je die ietsjes slomer draaien? dat ie niet gelijk stil staat :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_mvandis

sorry dat k nog een keer post, was vergeten te abonneren op dit topic :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

De ventilator langzamer laten draaien gaat het makkelijkst met een 12 volt DC versie (uit een oude PC ofzo)
Je kan een schakelingetje maken met een spanning regelaar, maar je kan ook een goedkoop adaptertje kopen met instelbare spanningen, dan ben je zo klaar!


Maar wat voor een platenspeler heb je gesloopt? Dat moet dan een direct drive zijn geweest, want met een snaar versie draaid het motortje nooit 33/45 rpm....

----------


## dj_mvandis

> De ventilator langzamer laten draaien gaat het makkelijkst met een 12 volt DC versie (uit een oude PC ofzo)
> Je kan een schakelingetje maken met een spanning regelaar, maar je kan ook een goedkoop adaptertje kopen met instelbare spanningen, dan ben je zo klaar!
> 
> 
> Maar wat voor een platenspeler heb je gesloopt? Dat moet dan een direct drive zijn geweest, want met een snaar versie draaid het motortje nooit 33/45 rpm....



Bedankt voor die eerste, maar hoe ziet zo'n simpel schakelingetje eruit? M'n ventilator komt uit oude pc voeding,(die voeding is eindelijk stil :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

ik weetniet meer wat voor speler het was, maar er zit nu ook een ander motortje op, en je kan hem ook nog afstellen.... :Big Grin:

----------

